# Movies so bad they're funny



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

*ZARDOZ

*



@Shalimar.. I love the way he's dressed. I do I do


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2016)

Yep. Zardoz is a classic.

Another one is Starship Troopers. It's a hoot.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 9, 2016)

I liked Starship Troopers especially when you look at as camp or corny. Over acted under written movies usually are. Heard the original books much better.  

I think Big Trouble In Little China would be one of my favorites.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't get me wrong. I loved Starship Troopers.
I think it is actually brilliant satire but I'm not sure that it was intended to be.
I'm not sure that all of the fans see it that way either.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 9, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Don't get me wrong. I loved Starship Troopers.
> I think it is actually brilliant satire but I'm not sure that it was intended to be.
> I'm not sure that all of the fans see it that way either.



For sure especially with the news casts.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2016)

A real classic baddie:  "Hell Comes to Frogtown" with Roddy Piper.  

I am a connoisseur of exceptionally bad movies.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 9, 2016)

Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee could be funny if you were stoned enough. We would sneak into the drive-in...on foot. No sound but we made up our own dialogue. Chuck Norris would have a whole flock of bad guys and with foot odor alone take them all down.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

OMG the Frogtown movie will be a horror movie for me I'm so scared of frogs


----------



## Arachne (Feb 15, 2016)

I submit Killer Clowns from Outer Space


----------

